

Why Smart People Do Stupid Things - tokenadult
http://www.kurtkleiner.com/stories/ut.why.smart.people.do.stupid.things.html

======
tokenadult
More background information on the research program reported in the submitted
link:

[http://educ.jmu.edu/~westrf/papers/Stanovich-Dev-Rat-
Advance...](http://educ.jmu.edu/~westrf/papers/Stanovich-Dev-Rat-Advances-
InPrs.pdf)

